# affordable supermarkets in Melbourne?



## Rosee

Can anyone give me recommendations on where to purchase relatively cheap groceries?
I am unfamiliar with Australian stores so I am unsure of which ones are considered cheap, high-quality, or organic, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## JandE

Woolworths and Coles are the most popular .
ALDI is consider the cheapest although with a smaller range of products.
Many people use all three and take advantage of each stores specials.


----------



## kelijones

If you are looking for frozen foods, vegetables and other household items, then Laguna Oriental and Hometown Asian Supermarket is best. And if you are a cheese lover then go to Spring Street Grocer in Melbourne.


----------



## pndaccountants

I recommend people persevere with Aldi


----------



## BiancaE

Thanks all


----------



## TheFluff

Fresh produce and even some pastas, markets, queen vic in the city, preston, south melb, footscray or farmers markets. If you eat meat, I would recommend finding your local butcher, higher quality, better prices.

Aldi is ok, I'm not 100% sold that it's THAT much cheaper. Their fresh produce isn't great ie. Fruit veg and meats. Shelf and freezer is alright though.

Cleaning products it depends on how picky you are, reject shop stocks a lot of decent stuff in terms of cleaning for bathroom kitchen and laundry if you're on a tight budget.


----------



## ninathena

Yes, Coles and Aldi are basically the ones I frequent every time I visit Melbourne


----------



## ottonss1

Coles and Woolworths are those i'm visiting, you can also try this for cashback options sometime, not much of course, but better than nothing &#128578;

https://app.shopback.com/aus?raf=dOPbQo


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Henry20

Aldi is cheaper than coles&woolworth, but less quality.
Costco is very cheap if you buy a LOT and frequent


----------



## reezone

This is good information. Thanks a lot!


----------



## chipster

Coles (their home brand) and ALDI are pretty good. Going to a market such as Vic market will be good for fruit and vegetables.


----------

